# wget is working oddly after installing



## MrChrisMMiller (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello, I am somewhat new to the CLI for Mac/OS X.  I do have a background in Linux so I wanted to download some ISOs via command line and tried to use wget command that not able to use it.

BTW, I have learned that curl is what OS X uses.  

So I googled around and found a wget .dmg file for OS X got it installed, however it installed under here: 

/opt/local/bin

I check my path and show the following: 


```
hoth:bin cmmiller$ echo $PATH
/opt/local/bin:/opt/local/sbin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11/bin
```

For some reason,  I try to run a wget script from my home directory and it won't work, I can only run wget from the directory listed above.  

Not sure what to do. 

thanks


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 21, 2010)

Does the blog How To Install WGET in OSX help?


----------



## MrChrisMMiller (Jan 5, 2011)

Odd question, want to keep my installs clean as possible.  

I want to clean up the old version of wget, before installing what is listed in the blog. 

When trying to use the ports to clean this up, I'm getting the following 


```
hoth:~ cmmiller$ sudo port uninstall wget
--->  The following versions of wget are currently installed:
--->      wget @1.11.4_3
--->      wget @1.12_3+ssl (active)
Error: port uninstall failed: Registry error: Please specify the full version as recorded in the port registry.
hoth:~ cmmiller$ sudo port uninstall wget @1. 11.4_3
Error: port uninstall failed: Registry error: wget 1. not registered as installed.
hoth:~ cmmiller$ sudo port uninstall wget @1. 12_3_ssl
Error: port uninstall failed: Registry error: wget 1. not registered as installed.
```


----------

